# Mein Tonmann will AAF-Dateien



## AlexPü (12. Juni 2006)

Liebe Forums Mitglieder!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Film Projekt. Ich habe die letzten Wochen mit Premiere Pro 1.5 gearbeitet und nun soll mir ein Tontechniker den fertigen Film abmischen. Er verwendet dazu ein Programm namens NUEDO (glaub zumindest das es so heißt). Nun braucht er das Projekt, oder wie ich annehme die Sequenz, als *.AAF Format. 

Exprotieren war kein Problem (Projekt->exportieren als AAF). Premiere erstellt brav eine AAF Datei. Nun kann aber weder sein Programm diese Datei lesen noch mein Premiere wieder was damit anfangen!? Dann hab ich versucht ein neues Projekt zu machen und eine AVI File reinzuladen um sie dann wieder als AAF zu exportieren. Das klappt und Premiere kanns auch wieder importieren. 

ABER wie gesagt, wenn ich das mit meinem 4 Ton und 3 Videospuren Projekt mache kann das AAF File nicht mehr importiert werden (Fehlermeldung: Allgemeiner Fehler bim Dateiimport)  Jetzt steh ich an! Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen oder einen anderen Weg zeigen wie man sich den Ton mischen lassen kann, d.h. "mischbar" exportieren kann.

Vielen Dank schon al , lg alex


----------



## meta_grafix (12. Juni 2006)

Moin,

was ist AAF ?

Zitat:
Das AAF-Format ("Advanced Authoring Format") ist ein Mediencontainer, der Metadaten und Essence (Quelldaten Video, Audio, Grafik usw.) zusammen mit Effektbeschreibungen in ein unabhängiges Format zusammenführen kann, damit z.B. Schnittfassungen von einem Schnittsystem zum anderen bewegt werden können. MXF ist ein Sub-Set der AAF-Spezifikation. 
AAF wurde Anfang der 2000er Jahre von der Industrie entwickelt, um eine verstärkte Interoperabilität zwischen unterschiedlichen Systemen zu gewährleisten. Es ist ein offenes Format, dessen Anforderungen dokumentiert sind. Jede Firma kann Mitglied der AAF Association werden. Microsoft, Pinnacle und Avid sowie auch z.B. Panasonic sind bereits Mitglieder und unterstützen das Format.

Schau mal hier, da wird alles ziemlich genau erklärt.

Also: Premiere Pro 1.5 exportiert nur Metadaten, keine Essence-Daten (also Videodaten, in Deinem Fall Audio).

Da liegt der Hund mit Nuendo begraben.

Gruß

[Edit]

Premiere Pro 2.0 kann jetzt zumindest Audio in das AAF einbinden. Die AAF-Datei mit 4 Audiospuren wurde anstandslos von Nuendo importiert.


----------



## AlexPü (12. Juni 2006)

AHA! Vielen Dank meta_grafix

Jetzt erklärt sich Einiges, aber leider nicht Alles.. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich mim AAF Format die Struktur der Daten im Premiere an meinen Tonmenschen weitergeben, aber er braucht die original Daten dazu um damit was anfangen zu können.

Aber was mir noch immer nicht ganz eingehrt ist wieso Premiere das exportierte AAF File selber nicht mehr exportieren kann? Werder in das Projekt aus dem ichs exportiert habe noch in ein Anderes. (Das blöde ist es scheint nur bei dem Projekt in dem ichs brauchen würde nicht zu funktionieren, sobald ich einen Test mach mit einem neuen Projekt gehts...)Hoffe es hat noch wer Ideen wie man mir helfen kann, und Lust sie mir zu vermitteln!

Danke schon mal, 
lg alex


----------



## meta_grafix (12. Juni 2006)

Moin,

welche Meldung gibt Premiere denn beim Importieren aus?

Gruß


----------



## AlexPü (12. Juni 2006)

Fehler: Allgemeiner Fehler beim importieren


----------



## meta_grafix (12. Juni 2006)

Das ist ja eine Sch....meldung 

Ich kann Dir nicht weiter dienen, da ich PP 2.0 einsetze. Gibt es vielleicht beim Import in das Projekt, aus dem exportiert wurde, vielleicht Zirkelbezüge zu bereits verwendeten Clips (Audio, Video) ?

Gruß


----------



## AlexPü (12. Juni 2006)

Die Zirkelbezüge versteh ich jetzt so als Begriff mal nicht ganz, obwohl ich mir vorstellen kann was es ist. Aber da es auch in andere Projekte nicht importierbar ist wird das vielleicht auch nicht die Fehlerquelle sein, oder?

Bin ein wenig hilflos und hoffe das sich das durch euch legt!

lg alex


----------

